# The "Schill" bunker complex Poland - April 2015



## Newage (Apr 28, 2015)

Right lets get cracking.

BUNKER TIME..............

This is Werkgruppe "Schill" a bunker complex in the south west of Poland, it is part of the larger MRU bunker complex but not directly linked, there were two concrete and steel block
houses with artillary and machine guns positions in, these were called PzW754 and PzW757, these to massive block houses are linked by tunnels and underground are the crew quarters, 
fuel and water storage areas, barracks etc.

Time to get down and dirty....

This is all that remains of PzW754 block house.












This is the view form the bottom of the access shaft from Block house PzW754, the tunnel leads away to the accomoodation and living area.
















Below one of the enormous storeage tanks built in to the bunker complex.






next looking along the tunnel passage to the bottom of block house PzW757






This is the hardened defence location at the bottom of the access shaft for block house PzW757






Stair shaft leading up to PzW757






Well thats it for "Schill" there are more pictures on my FlickR page, so if you want more underground bunker goodness (and you know you want more) pop over to 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157651830773358/

Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## HughieD (Apr 29, 2015)

Serious bunkerage....thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome bunkers!


----------



## night crawler (Apr 29, 2015)

That is some serious concrete porn. wonder what the top looked like


----------



## Newage (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all

Thanks for the comments guys, night crawler if you think of a Maginot line fort that's what a combat block house looks like, they have a large caliber artillery weopon, with close support MGs and mortar launchers, some also had high pressure flame throwers that went vertical, so that burning fuel would cover the intire bunker.

Remember this is one tiny part of the MRU system, I'll post reports up later about the main system, it's 29Km in total of underground tunnels, it's the daddy of bunker systems.

Cheers newage


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice to see something new, looks interesting Newage, looking forward to more.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 29, 2015)

Bunkerie Goodliness !! Tunnels + Underground + Darkness = my slice of Heaven. Looks like you had a good 'un mate !! If only i didnt mind flying i'd have been there without hesitation !!


----------



## Newage (Apr 29, 2015)

It was only another 20 minuits more than Berlin

Newage


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2015)

Awesome photos Newage. 
I'm gutted to have missed this trip - I realised I was in the same airport at the same time as you guys, but was flying elsewhere!
Excellent photo's, thanks for sharing


----------

